# what is this



## nosaj81 (Apr 2, 2011)

i just bought a saltwater reef tank and found these on one of the live rocks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Form of Aiptasia. Get rid of them.


----------



## nosaj81 (Apr 2, 2011)

how do you get rid of them ??? is there an easy way?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

nosaj81 said:


> how do you get rid of them ??? is there an easy way?


 Get some Lemon Juice. Get a syringe and fill it, inject a small amount directly into the center mouth. That'll do it.


----------



## nosaj81 (Apr 2, 2011)

ok thanks so much


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

Aptasia X works well too and also peppermint shrimp will eat them.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

I've been gathering information for alittle bit in preperation for when I eventually get a saltwater tank but have never seen these guys before. Why are they so bad?


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

They will spread fast and sting your corals. They are kind of pretty but not worth it


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmm.. so in a FOWLR tank they would be ok though?


----------



## Caligirl330 (Jun 25, 2011)

Some say that they might actually be beneficial in a FOWLR as extra filters however in a fowlr with messy eaters will cause aiptasia to spread even faster and get out of control. It just depends on if you want to constantly maintain the population.


----------



## nosaj81 (Apr 2, 2011)

from what ive been told i cant get more shrimp as i have a coral banded shrimp im taking the kids to big als to day so ill see what they have there thanks for the help


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Caligirl330 said:


> Aptasia X works well too and also peppermint shrimp will eat them.


 And Joes Juice.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

nosaj81 said:


> *from what ive been told i cant get more shrimp as i have a coral banded shrimp *im taking the kids to big als to day so ill see what they have there thanks for the help


 Correct.


----------

